# WinASO Registry Optimizer 5.3.1 برنامج يضاعف سرعة جهازك و سرعة النت



## كامولينوا (11 يوليو 2010)

WinASO Registry Optimizer 5.3.1 برنامج يضاعف سرعة جهازك و سرعة النت 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








*WinASO Registry Optimizer 5.3.1 | 4.65 Mb


برنامج متطور لتنظيف الريجسترى وتحسين اداء نظام التشغيل وتصليح وتنظيف مشاكل الريجسترى بأمان
فهو يقوم ببحث شامل للريجسترى ليجد مدخلات الريجسترى الخاطئة والتى تسبب مشاكل لنظام التشغيل ويتخلص منها
مما يؤدى الى زيادة سرعة نظام التشغيل والتخلص من الاخطاء وسرعة بدء الوندوز وسرعة فى التعامل مع البرامج المختلفة

 تحميل البرنامج
usa network free get WinASO Registry Optimizer 5.3.1




 اتمنى ان ينال البرؤنامج أعجابكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ليك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

